# Where to fill up Co2 Canister



## sangpeiris

Where can one fill-up the Co2 Canister in the DFW area?

How much does it cost to fill it up?

I have a 5lbs canister.


----------



## CherylR

I get mine refilled at Allied Welding Supply in northern Denton on Hwy 380 just east of Loop 288.

If that's not convenient for you, try a welding supply in your area. Or a brewing supply place.

Allied Welding doesn't actually refill my tank, they exchange it for a full one. But that's okay, because I bought it from them in the first place and I don't really care what it looks like. If you care, you might want to ask first whether they will refill while you wait.

I pay $10 for either a 5-pound or 10-pound tank.

Cheryl


----------



## sangpeiris

Cliff Porter pointed me to place close to my home...

http://www.theparkitmarket.com/

Not sure what the price is to refil there yet.


----------



## CrownMan

I have tried places that refill beer keg co2 tanks but I always got an inconsistent fill. I now use Kimbrough Fire Extinguisher refill service company.
I bought my last 10# tank from them also. They are located in Arlington but I'm sure there are other similar companies in the metroplex.

Mike


----------



## niko

On the East side of 75... Jupiter and Forest lane:
http://www.garlandweldingsupply.com/garland.htm

Also the AirGas shop is located on Industrial - downtown Dallas - but it is a pain to get to and I personally have never gone there.

There is also AirGas located on Joe Field Rd - close to the Royal Lane exit off I-35.

Prices of CO2 vary just like prices for gas for your car.

Probably not everybody in the club knows that a 10 lb. CO2 bottle can be refilled for about $18, while a 5 lb. CO2 bottle will be $15. So it makes sense to buy a bigger bottle (pay a little more upfront) but go to refill it less often and pay much less.

Parkit Market is very convenient and the people are immensely helpful but for whatever reason they cannot fill the bottles to their fullest.

--Nikolay


----------



## sangpeiris

Thanks again Niko. I will try the place in Garland.


----------

